# Does size matter when sexing your chicks?



## BY_ChickenLady (Apr 13, 2013)

I have several pairs of 3 week old chicks all hatched on the same day. One of my Buff Orpingtons is quite a bit bigger than the other. I also have a pair of Black Austalorps and one is almost twice the size. Does that indicate a rooster, or just that one is bigger. The breeder said they were all hatched the same day and she "thought 
" they were all hens but only about 90% accuracy. What do you think?

I will try to get a picture of them but its hard to get them both in one spot, lol.









In the picture above you can see the Astralorps.









Above is the two buffs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Size will not indicate sex yet. Once they get older , probably around 4 months old or so the rooster will start getting taller and beefier.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Size doesn't matter.


----------



## BY_ChickenLady (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you, I am new to chicks. It's been about 30 years since I had chickens and I have forgotten so much about them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My 15, 4 of which are Jersey Giants, and one of those is a Roo, remain the same size at this writing.


----------



## BY_ChickenLady (Apr 13, 2013)

A friend, who is a 10+ yr chicken keeper confirmed that size doesn't indicate that these are possibly a Roo, however he followed that comment by saying that he thought one of my barred rocks is most likely a Roo because he has a very large comb that is already turning color. I hadn't even suspected the BR of being a Roo! Guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------

